# Medallion Signature Guarantee



## jimboddb (19 May 2010)

Hi Lads,

Just wondering if anybody knows if its possible to get a medallion signature gaurantee any where in Ireland.

Thanks,
J


----------



## mathepac (19 May 2010)

AFAIK this is US-only between financial institutions authorised to issue / accept these guarantees by the SEC; it has no effect, legal or otherwise, outside of the US.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 May 2010)

mathepac said:


> AFAIK this is US-only between financial institutions authorised to issue / accept these guarantees by the SEC; it has no effect, legal or otherwise, outside of the US.


_mathepac_ this is completely off topic but are you the same _mathepac_ who comments very expertly on an other site about the nature of negative swap spreads?


----------



## jimboddb (19 May 2010)

I was under the impression that it was required when selling US shares? 

Surely Irish people are selling US based equities all the time?


----------



## mathepac (19 May 2010)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> _mathepac_ this is completely off topic ...


You're right.


----------



## mathepac (19 May 2010)

jimboddb said:


> I was under the impression that it was required when selling US shares? ...


It may optionally be required / requested by the agent transferring  physical documents (e.g. share certificates) from one party to another, but it is not a legal requirement AFAIK. It protects the agent, the vendor and the purchaser as the guarantee seller (there is usually a price for the service) issues them with  a limited indemnity, assuming the bulk of the financial risk in return for the fee. AFAIK its a US / Canada thing only (open to correction, it may have spread).

You might find [broken link removed] article useful, just FYI, no connection with it.


----------

